# [SOLVED] Server 2008 R2 AD + DNS Setup with Router



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi guys, 
I have another one which I can't seem to get it right 

So I have a Server 2008 R2 x64bit running vmware Esxi 4.1 
I have a Asus Router in the network 
2 Clients with Windows 7 and windows xp 

Router IP : 192.168.1.1
Server IP: 192.168.1.12
Machine 1: 192.168.1.14
machine 2: 192.168.1.15

My router will lease out IPs not the server 

I have started to setup AD DC on the server and when I get to the DNS
After reboot 
I started to setup the DNS since it showed up with some warnings etc 
I have assigned the DNS on the router with 192.168.1.12
on the server statically assigned the IP and DNS as below
192.168.1.12
255.255.255.0
192.168.1.1
DNS : 127.0.0.1
DNS2: 192.168.1.1

I am not able to join the domain on the 2 client machines and get the message saying there is no DNS server available etc etc 

Any idea because I have never setup AD DC and DNS with a router before 

Thanks.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Server 2008 R2 AD + DNS Setup with Router*

lets see a ipconfig /all from a workstation


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Server 2008 R2 AD + DNS Setup with Router*

Two things (yes there are more) to make DNS work successfully at a basic level. Regardless of what is handing out DHCP, you need to make that either you statically assign the server IP as DNS in the client machines or have DHCP hand that out. The server also points to itself for DNS. In the DNS console on the server, make sure FORWARDS are setup to point to your ISP DNS servers or something like OPEN DNS. What this all does, is uses to server to resolve DNS requests (important since your local computer names only exist locally) and if the server can't, it then defers to the DNS servers specified in the forwards to resolve.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Server 2008 R2 AD + DNS Setup with Router*

OK so I have tried putting the static DNS for the client machines and it is able to join the domain no problem... the issue is once I have it deployed the server in customer's location they will be adding more computers themselves and joining them to the domain since the client is my best friend and the location is about 200 miles away from me 
Therefore, it would be best that machines can see the DNS without a problem on its own once they start to join it to domain 

As for your suggestion to point the forwards to the ISP DNS, i am kind of confused because the domain is .local should I use the Comcast given DNS in the forwards? 
As for the router do I need to change anything in there or add the server's IP as DNS there?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Server 2008 R2 AD + DNS Setup with Router*

"it would be best that machines can see the DNS without a problem "
You do understand the only correction you had to make was to the routers dhcp scope info concerning dns?

Then why set it up like you have dependent upon the router?

Solution is setup as MS recommends which is the server is also the dhcp server and its configured to dynamically update the MS dns server. You would put the ISP's dns servers or Googles in for forwarders for MS dns.

This would mean you need to remote into their router and disable its dhcp server.

Also note you would want to configure the MS dhcp server to use the same existing lan subnet or you will have problems.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Server 2008 R2 AD + DNS Setup with Router*

ok 
As for what I understand, I will need 2 NICs on the server then? or am I wrong 

As for right now I am not concerned with the Internet access of the local machines to the internet just confused about the DHCP and DNS settings because my local machines are just not seeing the domain or seeing the DNS 

If One NIC is enough to run DHCP and DNS off of same server then I can try that tonight and see how things work out 

**Thank you so much for explaining this to me**


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Server 2008 R2 AD + DNS Setup with Router*

Only one nic is needed.

Lets see a ipconfig /all from a workstation with the issue. Perhaps I can see where the issue is.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Server 2008 R2 AD + DNS Setup with Router*

C:\Users\Administrator>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : SERVER-DC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : jynxed.dc.com
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : jynxed.dc.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 MT Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-29-38-3B-F3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.7(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.7
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C1213D16-A53C-4BF0-B5EE-FDE52589FD81}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Here is the IP config /all from second machine which is also server 2008 

What I have ended up doing is taking out the DHCP on the router and configured it on DC after that authorized it and boom 
Everything started to work like a charm 
Now I am thinking either I go back to the settings where the DHCP is on the router or just another router and ship it with all the equipment
Which will require some more Trouble shooting to why the problem was in the first place


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Server 2008 R2 AD + DNS Setup with Router*

Asked for a workstation ipconfig but that's fine.

Why do all of that? Simply ask your friend to tell you what their ip range is presently and configure the servers dhcp and ip to that range.

All your friend has to do then is disable the dhcp server on the router, then bring up the server. Walla you are done and he is happy.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Server 2008 R2 AD + DNS Setup with Router*

You are right, I am going to ship his server and workstations with a router which will already have DHCP turned off and IP scopes ready on DHCP on server and all he will have to is connect the server and workstations to router and add a switch if he is needing more machines connected and it should work perfectly fine 

Thanks you soo much


----------

